# Linux-headers problem

## onliner10

Witam!

Jestem świeżym użytkownikiem gentoo, niedawno przesiadłem się ze Slackware. Instalacja poszła gładko, problem pojawił się w momencie kiedy zainstalowałem code::blocks i chciałem napisać program, który używa nagłówków:

```
#include <linux/module.h>

#include <linux/config.h>

#include <linux/init.h>

#include <linux/tty.h>      

#include <linux/kd.h>      

#include <linux/vt.h>

#include <linux/console_struct.h>   /* For vc_cons */
```

Pierwsze co zrobiłem, to zainstalowałem sobie nagłówki poprzez emerge linux-headers , co niestety nie przyniosło oczekiwanego rezultatu. Po czym utworzyłem symlinki:

```

ln -sf /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/include/asm /usr/include/asm

ln -sf /usr/src/linux/include/linux /usr/include/linux
```

Teraz przy próbie kompilacji programu, kompilator wywala mi :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/include/linux/types.h|13|warning: #warning "Attempt to use kernel headers from user space, see http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHeaders"|
> 
> /usr/include/asm-generic/bitops/fls64.h|33|error: #error BITS_PER_LONG not 32 or 64|
> ...

 

Bardzo proszę o pomoc i z góry dziękuję, męczę się z tym już ponad 2 dni.

Ps. Architektura mojego procesora to amd64

----------

